# Delta Waterfowl Banquet



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

*Tickets - DELTA WATERFOWL BANQUET.* Chapter covers Eastern ND and western MN. "Agassiz Four Curls Chapter" New this year...1st ever banquet April 14th West Fargo VFW. 6:00pm.

GUNS, PRINTS, PORTABLE ICE HOUSES, KNIVES, COMPLETE LASIX SURGERY PROCEDURE. MANY OTHER DOOR PRIZES.

PRIVATE MESSAGE Field Hunter, Decoyer, djleye, GB3 for ticket information.

MAiN GOAL OF THE CHAPTER - TO GET MORE YOUTH INVOLVED IN OUTDOOR ACTIVITIES. YOUTH HUNT for area youth 12-15 years of age in mid September 2005. Sign up sheets at the banquet.

$45.00 single, $60.00 Couples, $25.00 youth. Ticket includes Dinner, Delta Waterfowl Membership, Delta Cap, Delta Waterfowl magazine subscription and chance to win a Benelli 12 Gauge Shotgun.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

bump


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

bump. common guys, this is a great event to benefit a resource that we all take from in the fall. Now is the time to give something back...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bump. Fellas, this is a great organization. Please consider joining Delta. The banquet will be a fun event and a great way to help the ducks. PM any of us on this thread and we can help you out with tickets!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I rounded up 8 hunting partners who can make it. See you guys there!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great Eric, thanks for the support!!!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

You guys have done a great job with planning this local Delta event! I am truly amazed with everything (planning the event, local youth hunt, and so many other things). This chapter is truly going to make an impact!

I can't wait for your event April 14!

I think the people who do show up for the event will be very impressed and amazed with everything...


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Bump. common guys, put your money where your mouth is


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Surprised at how few people we have from this website that will be or are even interested in attending this banquet!! Remember, this is all about the ducks guys!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Remember, we do not tolerate segregationists! We accept money and/or donations from anybody! We have a lot of stuff for the banquet. We can use more! For you guys/gals that are still "considering" attending, this may mean that there are some real bargins to be had! Come to the banquet and enjoy yourself - and do something to return to the waterfowl resource at the same time! Hope to see you there! I will be ram-rodding the raffles! Stop by, introduce yourself and say hi!

Jim Heggeness


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bump


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of people from the site already have tickets, this should be an interesting banquet.

I'll see you there, and I'm sure you'll get sick of seeing me. :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

WE HAVE SO MUCH "STUFF", I DON'T KNOW IF WE CAN GET RID OF IT IN ONE NIGHT! Come on guys/gals - help us out, attend the banquet. We will have a special raffle for the ladies. Think "opening day bribe"! (although I would rather see a lady attending the banquet winning it). Maybe we should make that a rule, only ladies in attendance can win this one. What do you think? Post up!

Jim


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:lol: Hey jhegg, I think your right, only ladies in attendance should be allowed to win the prizes. "Opening day bribe"? I have a few ideas on what that should be !!!! At least work allowing I plan on attending. After being holed up in The Motel all winter I was just wondering what the ratio of men to women usually is at these events?

Mrs. curty "The Boss" and "better half" all in one.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone is welcome - Youth - Adults!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone and putting some faces to familiar NoDakOutdoors user id's !!! :beer:


----------

